# LED Badge pics!



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

looks awesome what did that run you? where did you find it?


----------



## ShawnsCruze (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive thought about getting one of those but in red to light up when I hit brakes. Can you get a closer side pic to show how much farther it pushes the emblem off the body?


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks pretty awesome. How did you do the wiring?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

the led adds about 3/8 " to the current emblem... IT LOOKS GREAT MAN i have one myself in blue i am adding...( redish car thought blue would stand out more)


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

where did you get your blue one and what did you wire it to?


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks man!.. I bought it in Amazon, but you can find it in ebay also.. heres the link for those interested : Amazon.com: Superled White LED Car Decal Logo Light Emblem Sticker for Chevrolet Cruze: Home Improvement


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks! wiring was pretty easy... Once you remove the emblem, you'll see a thin rectangular hole. I just passed the wires through and then connected my RED LED light cable to the WHITE License plate light. Then the black negative cable of the LED light to the black/white cable of the License plate. Tape it up and ur all done!


Hilliermarcel said:


> That looks pretty awesome. How did you do the wiring?


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Sure man... Ill put a side pic as soon as i get out of work... It doesnt look that much thicker.. It looks clean


ShawnsCruze said:


> Ive thought about getting one of those but in red to light up when I hit brakes. Can you get a closer side pic to show how much farther it pushes the emblem off the body?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i do not have the link but you can get them on ebay for 5 bucks


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I bought this logo today 

Chevrolet Cruze Two Tone White Red LED Light Truck Logo Emblem Tail Car Badge | eBay


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

i also am waiting on mine to come in.. its similer to the one posted above.. its white then red when breaking.. will post pictures when it comes in and i install it


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Can you post picture of the instalation? I didnt understand how to plug the 3 wire

Sent from my fax


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

crzyfirefighter said:


> i also am waiting on mine to come in.. its similer to the one posted above.. its white then red when breaking.. will post pictures when it comes in and i install it


I install my badge, but not the wire. How do you install the wire? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Possibly someone could write up a full How-To? This would be a great addition! 

Also, from someone who installed this already..Does prying off the badge take off any paint? Or does it come off clean?

Another question..Anyone know about the legality of these in NJ? Ive been looking at the laws as well as trying to call DMV and State Police, but they are playing hot potato and wont answer the question. Im just confused. Thanks


----------

